

The Magic of CSS - afschwartz
https://github.com/adamschwartz/magic-of-css

======
p4bl0
This is a nice link, but it would have been better to link directly to the
content [http://adamschwartz.co/magic-of-css/](http://adamschwartz.co/magic-
of-css/) rather than the github repos.

